# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Inter-company crossovers you'd like to see happen

## Dr. Skeleton

So what crossovers you'd like to happen that hasn't happend yet?  Even if Marvel and DC won't work with each other anymore, you never know.  Here's my wish list.

Batman/Wolverine
Superman/Supreme
X-Men/Doom Patrol
Lobo/Ghost Rider
The Crow/Vampirella
Black Canary/Black Widow
Swamp Thing/Man-Thing
Wonder Woman/She-Hulk

----------


## Carabas

Buffy The Vampire Slayer/Batman
Game Of Thrones/Iron Man: Stark Strikes Back.
The Punisher Kills The DCU, one-shot by Garth Ennis.
Hellraiser/Hellblazer

----------


## Choos

> ......The Punisher Kills The DCU, one-shot by Garth Ennis.......


You might well be the most wicked person on the internet.... even if you have conceived the one DCU comic I would read since the pu52.

Spider-Woman (Jess Drew)/Babydoll (DCAU) 

Darkchylde (Ariel Chylde)/Orpheus (Vertigo Sandman) by Neil Gaiman and Ian Churchill.... Throw in Supergirl (Michael Turner reinvent with the mini skirt) and I would buy copies of the HC for 5 of my friends.

----------


## Carabas

> You might well be the most wicked person on the internet...


It seems fair. Marvel did do "The Punisher Kills The Marvel Universe" after all, twice.

----------


## Billy Batson

> Hitman Kills The DCU, one-shot by Garth Ennis.


*Fixed that for you.*

----------


## Carabas

> *Fixed that for you.*


As inter-company crossovers go, it's lacking at least one company. Unles you meant the bald video game Hitman, which I doubt.

----------


## Choos

Hitman and Punisher kill the Amalgalm Universe?

----------


## BaneofKings

Deadpool/Game of Thrones (Deadpool finds himself in Westeros) 
Hellblazer/Doctor Strange
Hellblazer/Supernatural
Hellblazer/Dresden Files 
Guardians of the Galaxy/Firefly 
Superman/X-Men (Clark Kent joins the X-Men as a teenager).
Doctor Who/Justice League
Doctor Who/Avengers 

I know not all of them are comics (although actually I believe all of them have had adaptions at some point), but all have the potential to be great fun.

----------


## earl

It would be cool if they could get someone like Kurt Busiek to write some epic mini series where Kirby's big creations meet with Superman included.    Byrne did that cool Darkseid vs. Galactus one shot, but it would be cool to have a miniseries with the F4 and Thor meeting the Fourth World.

Superman
New Gods/Darkseid
Fantastic Four/perhaps Galactus or maybe Annilihus (I could see him working with Apokolips)
Thor

----------


## Neil Kapit

League of Supermanesque Men: Majestic, Hyperion, Captain Marvel, Miracleman, and Samaritan. Their enemies would be The Supermanesque Squad (SS): Plutonian, The Homelander (the Boys), Ultraman, The Sentry, and Omni-Man.

----------


## Exciter

Valiant's Bloodshot seems like he'd be perfect for Captain America to fight and then team up with.

----------


## Captain Britain of Earth 20

> Hitman and Punisher kill the Amalgalm Universe?


How about the opposite?

My crossovers I would like to see:
Captain America & Justice Society of America
Batman & New Avengers
Batwoman in the Marvel universe
Spiderwoman in the DCU
Donna Troy in the Marvel Universe (would like that instead of Angela)

----------


## Shadowras

X-men(o5)/harbinger
spawn/ghost rider
hulk vs doomsday
tarzan/ka-zar

----------


## Mango

Doctor Strange - Doom Patrol - Archer & Armstrong

----------


## Arundel Armor Hunter

Punisher and Bloodshot.

----------


## GhostPirate

Dr. Strange and the Spectre
future version Guardians of the Galaxy and the LOSH
present day GotG and L.E.G.I.O.N.
Captain Marvel and Captain Marv-... err, Shazam!
Nextwave, Agents of H.A.T.E. and the Doom Patrol
Captain America vs. Deathstroke 
Ghost Rider and the Crow
Moon Knight (Ellis) and Batman
Rocket Raccoon and Green Lantern Ch'p
Etrigan and Spawn
Mogo vs. Galactus

----------


## Omar Karindu

Captain America/Rocketeer by Dave Gibbons and Steve Rude
Casanova/the Filth, by Matt Fraction, Grant Morrison, Gabriel Ba and Chris Weston
Ruse/the Shade by Mark Waid, James Robinson, and J.H. Williams III
Captain Marvel/Wonder Woman by Kelly Sue DeConnick and Cliff Chiang
Silver Surfer/Godland by Joe Casey with Mike and Laura Allred
Sleeper/SHIELD: The TAO of Fury by Ed Brubaker and Sean Phillips
Supergod/Preacher by Garth Ennis, Warren Ellis, and Darick Robertson
Grimjack/Suicide Squad by John Ostrander and Tom Mandrake
Jack B. Quick Meets D.R. and Quinch by Alan Moore and Alan Davis

----------


## Elixir

The Sentry / Fist Of The North Star ^^

----------


## Captain Britain of Earth 20

Inspired by the the Secret Wars & the Convergance:
Age of Apocalpyse & Kingdom Come
Civil War & Elseworlds Finest (with Batgirl & Supergirl)
Spiderverse & Multiversity

Also, here is a thought wouldn't it be interesting if the winner of the Secret Wars took on winner of the Convergance/Blood Moon next year as part of an anniversary of the first DC/Marvel crossover in 2016?

----------


## red winter

> Inspired by the the Secret Wars & the Convergance:
> Age of Apocalpyse & Kingdom Come
> Civil War & Elseworlds Finest (with Batgirl & Supergirl)
> Spiderverse & Multiversity
> 
> Also, here is a thought wouldn't it be interesting if the winner of the Secret Wars took on winner of the Convergance/Blood Moon next year as part of an anniversary of the first DC/Marvel crossover in 2016?


I would like to see:
Spiderwoman/Birds of Prey
Winter Soldier/Grayson
Powergirl & Huntress/Avengers
Mockingbird/Red Hood & the Outlaws

2016 would be forty years since Superman & Spiderman,just a thought.

----------


## The One and Only

Randy Queen's Darkchylde/Freddy Kruger.
Hack/Slash:The Darkchylde.
Blade:Hack/Slash.
Freddy Vs Jason:Hack/Slash.
The Red Hood/Winter Soldier.
Godzilla Vs. Nemesis(the kaiju from Jeremy Robinson's "Kaiju Thriller" series of novels).

----------

